# Fireworks Seen By A Drone Over West Palm Beach Florida



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 5, 2014)

Great fireworks, I've always wondered what it would like from above.  :wave:


----------



## Mike (Jul 5, 2014)

If that was seen over the a Middle East Country, the
drone would probably retaliate.

Mike.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2014)

Spectacular !   A different vantage point.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2014)

So ... did the guy get in trouble for that?   ... story behind the video: 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/2014/07/04/video-shows-drone-flying-through-fireworks/


----------



## MrJim (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm surprised the drone didn't get hit by a flaming projectile from one of the bursts & knocked out of the sky into the Atlantic.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2014)

Verrrrry cool view!


----------

